# help plants melting whats wrong with them



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

i have notesed a few of my plants are melting in my 2 tanks im not sure what im doing wrong any help would be grate 
my one tank is a planted dirt tank i have put florish tabs mixed in the dirt every 6" or so i dont run CO2 in eather tank but i do have a air rock with pump running in both tanks .
the shrimp tank has fluval stratum substrate for shrimp in it & the plants in that tank are also melting 
water is a yellow color as one of my drift woods i thought was good to go after a 4hour boil & 3week soak was done so i put it in my tank was not fully ready like i thought it was .
i also do a 50% water changes ever 2 weeks & 10% change every second day .
the melting is manly on my amazon swrods & anubis plants 
melting in my 55gal 







melting in my shrimp tank


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

What is the lighting on the 2 tanks?


----------



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

my lighting on the 55gal is 2 18" 15watt T8 full spectrums fluoresent lights & my sjrimp tank is 1 clear T10 incandesent 15watt bulb


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

You may need some liquid ferts. I'd add some excel (small dose) and some potassium. Dont worry too much about the leeching it's just tannins coming out and discoloring the water.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

shady280 said:


> You may need some liquid ferts. I'd add some excel (small dose) and some potassium. Dont worry too much about the leeching it's just tannins coming out and discoloring the water.


Excel is not a fertilizer. Its liquid Co2 per say. Better off adding an all in one Fertilizer like Seachem Comprehensive supplement.

What is your PH and GH readings? Gh is important for plants

Your light you say full spectrum. What is the Kelvin reading on the bulbs? It will be something like 6,500k or 10,000k or something similar.

Run carbon to remove the tannins (Yellow) from your water


----------



## Philip (Nov 28, 2013)

add liquid ferts would helf .


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

Sorry didn't seperate the ferts and the excel. Meant both. When my plants started to give me symptoms of melt or holes in the leaves with ferts and liquid co2 I added potassium as suggested by the university of google. Melt slowly went away and never came back.


----------

